# I just cut myself with my 660



## rb_in_va (Nov 3, 2004)

You're not sick, just stupid.


----------



## Ross Turner (Nov 3, 2004)

Now wasn`t that a stupid thing to do.If you think that was bad i got a kickback & ripped my scrotum open,now i have a 4" scar there.Did cry or be sick just laughed all the way to hospital with the boss.


----------



## Crofter (Nov 3, 2004)

That is how we get wise; from doing stupid things. If there is lots of tooth left, file or grind back till you have a raker clearance of no more than 35 thou. absolute max. 30 would be preferable.


----------



## BewtifulTreeMan (Nov 3, 2004)

i cut my chaps once, i'm sick too :alien:


----------



## rb_in_va (Nov 3, 2004)

*Re: I ain't*



> _Originally posted by Adam Lucas _
> *I ain't stupid. Your a poos-e. Lets see cut your leg open. I'm tuff and SICK SICK SICK!!! *









That's pretty smart for a new guy. You knew to mispell poos-e so that it wouldn't get replaced with question marks. Hmm...


----------



## spacemule (Nov 3, 2004)

This has got to be the most obvious troll I've seen. Check out the profile of Mr. Lucas.


<b>Biography</b> im sick 

<b>Location </b> upstate ny 

<b>Interests </b> being sick 

<b>Occupation </b> owner of fly by night tree care


----------



## Nathan Wreyford (Nov 3, 2004)

I hit my leg not just once.....





'cuz I'm sick, sick, sick

Smells like troll


----------



## MasterBlaster (Nov 3, 2004)




----------



## BewtifulTreeMan (Nov 3, 2004)

i like trolls:Monkey:


----------



## TheTreeSpyder (Nov 3, 2004)

Sounds a lil'Gyponic to me!


----------



## rb_in_va (Nov 3, 2004)

Adam,
How many computers you got?


----------



## NickfromWI (Nov 3, 2004)

I think eric has a good point here. Don't worry 'bout what a troll is. Just prove to us you are the best.

love
nick


----------



## NickfromWI (Nov 3, 2004)

Just let us see some pics


----------



## rb_in_va (Nov 3, 2004)

*Re: How many computers do i got*



> _Originally posted by Adam Lucas _
> *What does that have to do with being SICK SICK SICK? *



Cuz you're twin sister just showed up. Twin trolls, how cute!


----------



## huskycandoit (Nov 3, 2004)

*U cut your self*

U half to very dumb to do that lol. And if you are goin to be an idiot and post stupid thing like you are so please get off this site. The other guys on here get sick of hearing idiots like you and you r going to get yourself kicked off. So wise up and post rite or leave!


----------



## John Stewart (Nov 3, 2004)

*Re: How many computers do i got*



> _Originally posted by Adam Lucas _
> *What does that have to do with being SICK SICK SICK? *



Hey Treescompany how is your old man?
Is he still the best climder in the GTA?
Tell him we said Hi!


----------



## Tree Machine (Nov 3, 2004)

*Personal coaching may help with the game-playing. Counseling for the disturbed mind*

Goodbye. Lucas. you indignify this site and our profession. Goodbye.


----------



## Ax-man (Nov 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Ross Turner _
> [ i got a kickback & ripped my scrotum open,now i have a 4" scar there.
> ____________________________________________________
> 
> ...


----------



## Darin (Nov 3, 2004)

*No troll here*

Sorry guys,

No troll here. I checked the IP and it checks out. I will keep an eye on the situation though.


----------



## rumination (Nov 3, 2004)

I'll tell you what man, you really are SICK, SICK, SICK....






on the other hand I did laugh, laugh, laugh.


----------



## wct4life (Nov 3, 2004)

> Too many trolls have been around lately. Any guesses as to who is behind them ?????


 Originally I Thought that it was Rocky. He seemed tired of all the B.S. that has been going on around here and it might have been his way of making a piont. But, I think that Rocky is the type of person that would rather find something better to do than p!ss us off.

Then, I thought it could be BJ. Due to the fact that he wanted to stir stuff up awhile ago and could just be playing around. But, as with Rocky, I'd believe he has better things to do.

As for Trees, These people spell alot better than he ever could.

So, now I think that it might be one of the curators of the buzzz. Trying to get us off of this site.*

Nonetheless, they (trolls) are becoming a nuisance around here. And I declare it's Troll Hunting Season. 





*Before anyone gets upset, that was a joke. I meet with both of them in Detroit and they are just good, down to earth people.


----------



## MasterBlaster (Nov 3, 2004)

We all need a treehouse to escape to...


----------



## SilverBlue (Nov 3, 2004)

I just came back from the midget hobo tossing competition,
Man can those little suckers scream & bite! This took care of em though except for the lingering smell.


----------



## geofore (Nov 3, 2004)

*Sick*

I'm for giving sick adam some well deserved time off to get over his sickness. Garbage in = garbage out, time to take him out. I'm not for Dumbing down this site to fit his senseless blathering in.


----------



## glens (Nov 3, 2004)

If the first three of the four groupings in the IP address match, that's usually close enough.

Glen


----------



## John Stewart (Nov 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MasterBlaster _
> *We all need a treehouse to escape to...
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Nickrosis (Nov 4, 2004)

*Re: No troll here*



> _Originally posted by Darin _
> *Sorry guys,
> 
> No troll here. I checked the IP and it checks out. I will keep an eye on the situation though. *


I could post with 4 different IP addresses in a day. And I have! A troll is a personality and attitude, not an IP pattern.


----------



## Al Smith (Nov 4, 2004)

*Yes*

I'm thinking a member/troll,could be wrong though.


----------



## pbtree (Nov 4, 2004)

If it walks like a troll, sounds like a troll, and smells like a troll, the chances are...

It's a TROLL...


----------



## Darin (Nov 4, 2004)

> I could post with 4 different IP addresses in a day. And I have! A troll is a personality and attitude, not an IP pattern.



That is true. Many users log on with many IPs. However, usually the first 3 sets of numbers are similar if not the same. I match trolls by using these numbers. None of Adam Lucas' numbers matched anyone else's IPs. I had to let him have a chance. He blew it. Thanks for understanding where I'm coming from.


----------



## TheTreeSpyder (Nov 4, 2004)

Thanx for everything Darin.


----------



## MasterBlaster (Nov 4, 2004)

Dang! And I just slapped a 24" bar on my 200!!! I'm ILL! ILL! ILL! 

now lets see who dr. shigo izzzz...


----------



## BewtifulTreeMan (Nov 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MasterBlaster _
> *Dang! And I just slapped a 24" bar on my 200!!! I'm ILL! ILL! ILL!
> 
> now lets see who dr. shigo izzzz...
> ...



yer tha illest, we all know that


----------



## Florida16 (Nov 4, 2004)

Anyone know the name of the website that has a video of the Predator and a Speedline in action?


----------



## wct4life (Nov 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Florida16 _
> *Anyone know the name of the website that has a video of the Predator and a Speedline in action? *


----------



## TheTreeSpyder (Nov 4, 2004)

Predator HotSaw?

Here is a Speedline Drawing by Dave Spenscer posted at TB. It is very good at showing speedline, animation skills; but also smooth transitions between rigs.

Sometimes the best way is not the best way for each individual event, but how you can hook them together sequentially to get the job done.


----------



## TheTreeSpyder (Nov 4, 2004)

Predator HotSaw from vid by Dba


----------



## wct4life (Nov 4, 2004)

> Predator HotSaw from vid by Dba


  Sweet!


----------



## arboromega (Nov 4, 2004)

wtf............the first 3 pages? what was wrong with that guy? nice work darin.


----------



## Florida16 (Nov 4, 2004)

ty guys, I'm headed over to Vermeer to get some new equipment tomarrow, any suggestions on what all I should be looking into buying?
I'm thinking of getting caribiners but don't really know all the most efficient ways of using them. Any idea where I could find out what they are all about?
Also how many caribiners and what type should I get?

thanks much


----------



## Tree Machine (Nov 4, 2004)

*Buying biners?*

Buy one of everything and two of the one you think look the coolest.

Figure out the rest as you go along. We'll help ya. Happy shopping.



p.s. You are derailing Lucas' thread. Are you Sick Sick Sick, or #%^*ING WHAT?



(heh, heh, heh, Sorry.)


----------



## MasterBlaster (Nov 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by arboromega _
> *wtf............the first 3 pages? what was wrong with that guy? nice work darin. *




Hahahaaa!!! I miss him, already!


----------



## pbtree (Nov 4, 2004)

Darin,

Thanks for the de-trolling - it is a good thing, and helped eliminate the sick thingy...:angel:


----------



## ArtifexArboreus (Nov 5, 2004)

*sick sick sick*

i thought that adam was very amusing. this board could use a little humor. is his bann for good? i miss the stupid focker


----------



## ArtifexArboreus (Nov 5, 2004)

*****************

hey masterblaster. your site is sick!!!


----------



## rb_in_va (Nov 5, 2004)

Hey everyone, Adam's back!


----------



## ArtifexArboreus (Nov 5, 2004)

*sorry*

i guess were not supposed to say "sick"! my bad. it won't happen anymore.


----------



## Florida16 (Nov 5, 2004)

sick! sick! sick! uh..................


----------



## MasterBlaster (Nov 5, 2004)

Yur a wildman, Chad.


----------



## DISTEL HITCH-IT (Nov 15, 2004)

660, NICE SAW!!!


----------



## Florida16 (Nov 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MasterBlaster _
> *Yur a wildman, Chad.
> 
> 
> *




no, im just sick!


----------



## xander9727 (Nov 15, 2004)

MasterBlaster isn't sick........But dead animals make him feel sick


MB has a soft senistive side........That's why he's an Oak in Euc clothing.


----------



## Al Smith (Nov 15, 2004)

What's a Euc,maybe it's on google?


----------



## xander9727 (Nov 15, 2004)

For a full explanation see the October 2003, Vol 12, No 5 of the ISA's Arborist News.

I believe it is also in Don Blair's book "Arborist Equipment".


----------



## Stumper (Nov 15, 2004)

Don Blair took a local (California) observation of his own and attempted (with some success) to create a new terminology about tree workers. The Euc are the wildmen that work on those big nasty Eucalyptus trees in CA. The Oaks are the tree guys who care more about tree care than in big nasty removals and hairy rigging. No offense to Mr Blair but it was pretty stupid out of context. I read an article by him where he talked about Oak guys and Euc men and I thought he must mean Arborists as compared to Electric Utility Company tree butchers. Later I read his book and I understood. Don Blair has contributed a lot to the industry but this wasn't one of his great accomplishments IMO.:angel:


----------



## Nickrosis (Nov 16, 2004)

Naw, I disagree. I first heard the story for Don Blair directly. It's a great thing to hear when you're 18 years old and thinking about spending your life in tree care. He's an Art Martin of arboriculture.


----------



## Stumper (Nov 16, 2004)

Nick, It was kinda cute in his book. When he used the terms out of that context it was lame because it was confusing. As more people read Blair's book or the articles where he defined his terms it was perhaps less confusing---- BUT-Anytime a literate individual picks up an article in which normal dictionary definitions don't work and the context fails to make meanings clear it is poorly written. Inside jokes and terminology are fun-for the insiders-otherwise they merely appear foolish or rude.


----------



## ArtifexArboreus (Nov 17, 2004)

hey stumper, is that butt-head playing the bagpipes?


----------

